# Winterpokal?



## Dumbledore1005 (15. September 2012)

Kann mir hier vielleicht mal jemand kurz und knapp erklären, was das mit dem Winterpokal hier auf sich hat?


----------



## 4mate (15. September 2012)

Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4mate (4. Oktober 2012)

Dumbledore1005 schrieb:


> und weiss auch noch garnihct, wo man sich  für den WP registrieren oder anmelden muss, und wie man Punkte  einträgt, usw. usf.
> 
> LG




Die Regeln
Winterpokal-Forum


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey @all,
wer braucht denn für den WP noch eine Hobbysportlerin?
 Ausser biken geh ich auch noch laufen. Letzten Winter bin ich auch durchgelaufen bis auf 2 Wochen Zwangslaufpause. Bereite mich derzeit auf einen Silvesterlauf vor, ich hoffe, das klappt dieses Jahr wieder. 
Derzeit bin ich bei 3x pro Woche laufen und 2 mal ca. biken. Wenn Silvester näher kommt, werd ich wohl 4x pro Woche laufen, und biken, wenn das WEtter es halt zulässt. Das ist zunächst mein Plan.
Also, wer mich als Punktesammler brauchen kann, bitte melden.


----------



## snowbikerin (4. Oktober 2012)

Was hälst du denn von einem eigenen Team?
Ich mag dieses Jahr mal n bisschen mehr im Winter machen, als .. NICHTS 
Dazu käme schwimmen, da ich aufgrund einer Steißbein OP nicht laufen gehen kann und mir das auch nicht so viel Spaß macht. 
Großes Vorgenommen, Umsetzung klappt hoffentlich auch. 
Müssten sich nur noch weitere Leute finden .. 
Grüße
Nora


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Oktober 2012)

Also, ich würd mich zur Verfügung stellen, kann aber nur Wochenendbiken anbieten, zumindest erstmal (weil unter der Woche nicht daheim)...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (4. Oktober 2012)

Gute Idee....
lass uns das mal weiter verfolgen


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Oktober 2012)

Also, hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, geht ja bis März und ab Februar kann ich hoffentlich öfters als nur am WE fahren und ansonsten auch in den Ferien... 
Wenn mir noch einer sagt, ob man spazierengehen (nicht im Bummeltempo, aber joggen geht zu stark aufs Knie) auch zählen kann irgendwie, könnt ich das als Motivation nehmen, um hier auch mal aus dem Haus zu gehen um unter der Woche Punkte beizusteuern...
Falls mich wer will


----------



## snowbikerin (4. Oktober 2012)

Also schon 3 und max. 5 gehen .. 
Gerade mal die Regeln überflogen. Weiß jemand wanns da eine aktualisierte Version für den Winter 12/13 gibt?


----------



## snowbikerin (4. Oktober 2012)

1 Punkt: Laufen, pro 20min Block, d. h. 1 Stunde Laufen = 3 Punkte.

Wie man laufen soll, steht allerdings nicht 

Da ich nebenbei ja auch noch studieren muss, werd ich auch nicht zu mega viel kommen. Ich hab Interesse dran, das einfach mal mitzumachen und zu schauen, was man so schafft und vielleicht auch um einen kleinen Ansporn zu haben was zu machen und sich aufzuraffen


----------



## 4mate (4. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Gerade mal die Regeln überflogen. Weiß jemand wanns da eine aktualisierte Version für den Winter 12/13 gibt?



Ungefähr Ende Oktober, also ca. 2 Wochen vor dem Beginn des WP 2012/13


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (4. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Ungefähr Ende Oktober, also ca. 2 Wochen vor dem Beginn des WP 2012/13



4mate du bist immer informiert!


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Da ich nebenbei ja auch noch studieren muss,



ja ja... auf deinen besuch warte ich auch schon sehr lange.


----------



## snowbikerin (4. Oktober 2012)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja ja... auf deinen besuch warte ich auch schon sehr lange.



Wollte mich auch schon längst bei dir gemeldet haben. 2 Monate in Köln gewesen und Zeit für nix gehabt. Hoffentlich Weihnachten mal rum!


----------



## Schnitte (5. Oktober 2012)

würde bei eurem Team auch mitmachen, wenn ich darf.
bin eigentlich fast täglich auf dem Bike unterwegs, gehe ins Fitti, reiten und mache alles an sport was spaß macht  und das ist eine Menge


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Oktober 2012)

Ok, du machst dann also die Punkte


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann sind wir also schon zu viert.

snowbikerin
Schnitte
WarriorPrincess
Dumbledore1005

fehlt eigentlich nur noch ein toller Name. Fällt Euch vielleicht was ein dazu?

Immer her mit den Vorschlägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitte (5. Oktober 2012)

mhm ein cooler Name...
Ladies only - snowriders


----------



## laterra (5. Oktober 2012)

Hey! Hätte auch Lust mitzumachen. Bei mir geht im Winter auch meistens die Motivation flöten, aber mit dem Winterpokal und der Tatsache dass ich mir gerade wieder einen Kampfsportverein suche wird das schon  Jedenfalls hoffe ich dass ich so auf 2-3 Mal Sport pro Woche komme.


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Oktober 2012)

Na dann wären wir also fünf! Damit könnte ja sogar ne gute Platzierung rausspringen 
Ladies only - snowriders gefällt mir persönlich schonmal ganz gut 
Ladies only - snowbiker wär auch ganz nett  aber vielleicht meinem Benutzernamen etwas zu ähnlich.

Also von mir aus, können wir das gerne in dieser fünfer Konstellation machen. Was halten die anderen davon?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Oktober 2012)

Klingt gut der Name...
mein Vorschlag wäre sonst Trail-Feegles gewesen, falls jemand Terry Pratchett kennt 
Aber snowbiker passt viel besser zum Winterpokal...


----------



## Schnitte (5. Oktober 2012)

zu 5. klingt gut =) das doch was feines
Terry Pratchet kenn ich gar nicht. Wer ist das denn?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Oktober 2012)

Genialer Schriftsteller, hauptsächlich Fantasy-Genre, wobei da Fantasy-Parodie auf Gesellschaftsspiegel trifft, das ganze gepaart mit (englischem) Wortwitz... Und die Feegles sind halt aus einem Teil seiner Romane kleine Fabelwesen (die wegen ihrer Art aus dem Feenreich rausgeflogen sind) 

Freu mich jedenfalls ein Team gefunden zu haben...


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

5 ist klasse
Dann steht das Team also:

Wie heisst es jetzt? 
Vielleicht Snowrideladies?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Oktober 2012)

ich fand Ladies only - snowbikers besser...
snowbikerladies is son Bandwurmwort, bräuchte mindestens nen Bindestrich


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

Ladies only - Snowriders?


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

Okay, dann sind wir also jetzt zu fünft.

snowbikerin
Schnitte
WarriorPrincess
Dumbledore1005
laterra

Steht jetzt Ladies only - Snowriders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Oktober 2012)

keine Einwände.


----------



## laterra (5. Oktober 2012)

joa klingt gut - aber irgendwer muss dann auch punkte mit wintersport machen


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (5. Oktober 2012)

Echt jetzt? Hab vor 2 Jahren mal ein wenig Langlauf gemacht. Kann ich aber nicht besonders gut. Gibs hier niemand, der Ski fährt? Ist Wintersport Pflicht, oder ist es egal, welchen Sport man macht, Hauptsache Sport???


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoff ja, dass hier bei uns der Winter so wird, dass ich durchweg biken kann und der Schnee nur in den Bergen massenweise fällt, wo ich dann mal ein WE beim Wintersport Punkte sammel... da allerdings dann nicht beim Langlauf  Habbich nämlich noch nie gemacht.


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin mitm Namen total einverstanden 

Wintersport, ach wär das mal wieder schön. Hab seit .. ööhm .. 5 Jahren n Snowboard und bins vielleicht 4 oder 5 mal gefahren. Diesen Winter siehts auch wieder mau aus, da Uni und so =( 

Aus welchen Ecken kommt ihr denn eigentlich?
Und wie heißt ihr eigentlich? 
Und wie alt seid ihr? (muss natürlich keiner angeben, aber ich find in dem Team sollte man sich kennen  )

Kurz und knapp: Ich wohn derzeit zum studieren in Würzburg und heiß Nora und bin 21 Jahre alt. 

Ich denk es ist cool auch Punkte mit Wintersport zu sammeln, aber hauptsache Punkte sammeln wäre so meine Devise.

Bin gespannt, wieviel Punkte wir so sammeln!!!


----------



## laterra (5. Oktober 2012)

lach... nein da habt ihr mich zu ernst genommen: ich hab das mit dem wintersport nur gesagt weil wir schnee in unserem namen haben. welche sportart man treibt ist beim WP egal.

Ich heiße Miriam wohne seit einigen Jahren im Rheinland (demnächst Köln) und bin 29 Jahre alt.


----------



## snowbikerin (5. Oktober 2012)

Ach guckma Köln .. da bin ich auch fast regelmäßig, weil meine Freundin da wohnt. Dann kann man ja vllt sogar mal zusammen ein paar Punkte machen


----------



## laterra (5. Oktober 2012)

Na aber gerne - zusammen motiviert sichs leichter


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Oktober 2012)

ich heiß Simone, noch ein paar Tage 29, wohne theoretisch bei Neumarkt i.d. Oberpfalz, bin momentan aber unter der Woche in München und Ingolstadt. Hoffentlich aber nur noch bis Februar...

@ Nora: Was studierst du denn, wenn man fragen darf??
Wenn ich mich noch richtig erinner hatt ich im Studium bis auf die letzten Semester jede Menge Zeit... Aber da hat das Master-Zeuch wohl auch einiges verschlimmbessert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snowbikerin (6. Oktober 2012)

@ Simone: Könnt ich noch Diplom studieren hätt ich wohl auch mehr Zeit, als jetzt (wobei man sie sich nehmen muss ). Ich studier Nanostrukturtechnik. Also auch noch Naturwissenschaften und die sind oft mit recht viel Aufwand verbunde, wenn man nicht gerade hyperbegabt ist 
Und München und Ingolstadt sind doch eigentlich ganz schön! Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Strecke nervig ist


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hallöchen, ich bin mit 39 dann wohl die älteste im Team. Wohne im schönen Sauerland und fahre am liebsten Touren über Stock und Stein.


----------



## snowbikerin (6. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte hat sich noch nicht geäußert, vielleicht wirst du noch überboten


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. Oktober 2012)

Das glaub ich nicht ;-))) komm mir hier im Forum schon mal echt alt vor. Biken gehoerte schon immer zu meinem leben, wie das atmen. Haben als kids schon die schutzbleche von  unseren Fahrrädern abmontiert und sind durch die Wälder geheizt ;-)


----------



## WarriorPrincess (6. Oktober 2012)

Uih... ausm Sauerland... da wurd ich auch geboren 
Ich leiste dir bald mit der 3 vorne Gesellschaft im Team...


----------



## Schnitte (6. Oktober 2012)

hihi, ich überbiete eurer Alter nicht =) mit 23 bin ich noch ein halbes Kücken
Habe vor einigen Tagen meinen Bachelorabschluss gemacht in Wirtschaftswissenschaften. Seit dem 01. Oktober studiere ich nun Economics in Jena auf Master 
Auf dem Rad sitze ich seit 2007, allerdings erstmal nur 3,5 Jahre Rennrad. Dies wurde irgendwann zu langweilig und ich habe dann mitte 2010 angefangen mit Freeride fahren. Nun bin ich im Bereich 4x und Downhill unterwegs. Fahtre ab und an Enduro und doch mal die ein oder andere Tour XC. Zusätzlich dann noch Rennrad für die Ausdauer und Krafttraining im Fitti =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (6. Oktober 2012)

Die drei ist harmlos. Bei mir steht naechstes jahr ne 4 vorne. Wohne 20 autominuten von winterberg entfernt.


----------



## snowbikerin (6. Oktober 2012)

Bikepark steht hier auch mal an, wenn das Rad denn endlich mal fertig wird. Aber vielleicht ists heute abend soweit 
Also @Schnitte: Dann hast du wohl eine recht umfangreiche Radausstattung 
Und was heißt vor einigen Jahren? Ich bin 21 und noch mindestens 2 Semester vom Bachelor entfernt und bin mit die jüngste bei mir im Jahrgang .. Wann hast du mit dem Studium angefangen? Oder einfach alles schneller gemacht?
Und viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Master


----------



## Schnitte (6. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> Bikepark steht hier auch mal an, wenn das Rad denn endlich mal fertig wird. Aber vielleicht ists heute abend soweit
> Also @_Schnitte_: Dann hast du wohl eine recht umfangreiche Radausstattung
> Und was heißt vor einigen Jahren? Ich bin 21 und noch mindestens 2 Semester vom Bachelor entfernt und bin mit die jüngste bei mir im Jahrgang .. Wann hast du mit dem Studium angefangen? Oder einfach alles schneller gemacht?
> Und viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Master



hihi, ich schrieb vor einigen Tagen =) wenn es schon Jahre her wäre, wäre ich wohl hochbehabt 
Habe 1 Jahr länger studiert, allerdings war ich davon 6 Monate im Urlaubssemester und habe ein Praktium absolviert um mich zu orientieren wohin ich später mal will 
War aber auch eine der jüngste in meinem Studiengang


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

Schnitte schrieb:


> hihi, ich schrieb vor einigen Tagen


tatsache.. das hab ich glatt falsch gelesen


----------



## nikka (7. Oktober 2012)

hallo ladies,
in diesem jahr möchte ich auch wieder beim winterpokal dabei sein! 

ich möchte ein team "ladies only - club handicap" gründen, also mit allen die wie ich gerade irgendwas haben (knie, rücken, schnappatmung), wie auch immer. ich mache momentan viel, da kommt einiges zusammen. aber eben keine stundenlangen bike-touren, da das knietechnisch noch nicht geht.

wer ist mit dabei??

lg nikka


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2012)

@nikka

Das wäre genau das Richtige für mich, da ich eigentlich immer mit irgendetwas rum mache. Habe gerade vor knapp 4 Wochen eine beidseitige Hallux Valgus OP hinter mich gebracht und kann im Moment Ergometer fahren.
War letztes Jahr in einem anderen Team, aber ich glaube nicht, dass da wieder etwas zusammen geht.

Lg Bajcca


----------



## nikka (7. Oktober 2012)

na super, dann sind wir ja schon 2 

es dauert ja noch ein wenig bis es losgeht - aber es wäre toll, wenn wir 5 ladies zusammen bekämen, die gerade irgendwie "in der reha" sind.

sonnige grüße!
nikka


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

An die Mädels aus dem Ladies only - snowriders Team: Sollen wir dann nochmal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, dann können den hier auch noch andere nutzen zur Teamfindung, so wie nikka es gemacht hat?


----------



## bajcca (7. Oktober 2012)

Ja, eine 5 er Gruppe wäre klasse, vielleicht sollten wir einen eigenen Threat aufmachen, da hier ja schon die Snowriders schreiben.


----------



## nikka (7. Oktober 2012)

ach sö,
ich könnte auch einen eigenen fred aufmachen -
mooment, mach ich mal gerade, dann könnt ihr hier unter euch bleiben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (7. Oktober 2012)

snowbikerin schrieb:


> An die Mädels aus dem Ladies only - snowriders Team: Sollen wir dann nochmal einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, dann können den hier auch noch andere nutzen zur Teamfindung, so wie nikka es gemacht hat?


 oder diesen hier umbenennen, falls das geht 
Wann fängt der Wintercup jetzt nochmal an? Bzw, ab wann kann man sich anmelden? Ich bin nämlich so ein Genie, die so was mal einfch verpennt


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

nikka schrieb:


> ach sö,
> ich könnte auch einen eigenen fred aufmachen -
> mooment, mach ich mal gerade, dann könnt ihr hier unter euch bleiben!



Na guckmal, wir sind sie schon losgeworden  


Umbenennen weiß ich garnicht. Ansonsten, wissen wir ja, dass das hier "unser" Thread ist


----------



## greenhorn-biker (7. Oktober 2012)

Umbenennen geht leider nicht 
Ich würd vorschlagen, dass ihr euch zwecks der Übersichtlichkeit trotzdem nen eigenen Fred auf macht, weil in ein paar Wochen wird hier noch einiges los sein un dann seid ihr froh was "eigenes" zu haben, ich sprech aus Erfahrung


----------



## snowbikerin (7. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ein guter Einwand! Eigener ist erstellt


----------



## nikka (7. Oktober 2012)

na dann haben wir uns doch jetzt alle sortiert


----------



## Grino21 (17. Oktober 2012)

Salut
Wenn jemand ein Team weiss wo noch eine Fahrerin braucht. Hab noch kein Team.


----------



## 4mate (24. Oktober 2012)

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Winterpokal Buttons Fehlen Team beitreten
Eintritt in Teams momentan nicht möglich


----------



## Bener (24. Oktober 2012)

Doch, anscheinend wieder...

Kanns aber nicht testen, wie gesagt, meine Gruppe ist voll..

Bener


----------



## 4mate (24. Oktober 2012)

Ja, es ist nun behoben, Anmeldungen sind wieder möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triathletin007 (30. Oktober 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Ja, es ist nun behoben, Anmeldungen sind wieder möglich



Hallöschen! Ich suche auch noch ein Team!

Bin Triathletin und würde gerne 2013 bei der Xterra- WM auf Maui an den Start gehen, falls ich mich für den IM Hawaii qualifizieren würde.


----------



## trhaflhow (1. November 2012)

Sofa Nordwand sucht noch Mitfahrerinnen


----------



## Honigblume (2. November 2012)

Die Mädels aus dem Pott haben auch noch einen Platz frei.


----------



## trhaflhow (5. November 2012)

Boa ei eine von uns ist 1. im Winterpokal
Na kann sich ja noch ändern

Aber der Eintrag eines gewissen Anto 
( Alternative Sportarten ) ist auch cool


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. November 2012)

Ja, ich geb zu, es spricht auch der Neid, aber:
Wie schafft man bitte 14 Stunden Radeln???


----------



## Anto (5. November 2012)

trhaflhow schrieb:


> Boa ei eine von uns ist 1. im Winterpokal
> Na kann sich ja noch ändern
> 
> Aber der Eintrag eines gewissen Anto
> ( Alternative Sportarten ) ist auch cool



Gewöhn dich dran, denn unsere Bibel im Winter ist die Trainingsfibel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (7. November 2012)

14 Stunden sind noch gar nichts. Im Juni bin ich 600 km gefahren, bruttozeit 42 Stunden und 32h Netto.

Die 10h gingen für 5 Pannen drauf, zum Schluß ist der Reifen kaputtgegangen und mußte mit Gewebeband geflickt werden, diversen Essenspausen, man kriegt da echt perverse Gelüste. An der letzten Kontrollstelle habe ich noch einen Zwischenstopp bei Mdonalds eingelegt. Dazu noch 2 einstündige Schlafpausen. Vor allem die letzte habe ich echt gebraucht.

Ich weiß, für den Normalbiker sind 5 h schon eine lange Tour und sowas unfassbar. Aber ich mache schon Jahrzehnte Ausdauersport, da wächst man einfach rein.


----------



## Bettina (14. November 2012)

Hi, unser "Ladies Only Rhein/Main-Taunus"-Team hat noch Plätze frei!

bis 19.11. kann man sich noch (an)melden.

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Lahmschnecke (15. November 2012)

Hallo !

da ich keine Lust habe mir den ganzen Müll auf 25 Seiten "was gehört alles zum WP" durchzulesen hier eine konkrete Frage:
Wie bewertet Ihr Skitourengehen und Schneeschuhgehen? Wie Ski alpin oder die Lauf/Gehzeit wie Joggen/Laufen? Oder ganz anders?

Grüße von der Lahmschnecke.


----------



## 4mate (15. November 2012)

Steht alles in den Regeln und ist nur 1/4  Seite! 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/pages/rules

Skitourengehen und Schneeschuhgehen ist mit Skilanglauf gleichzusetzen


----------



## trhaflhow (15. November 2012)

Irgendwo auf diesen x Seiten hab ich mal gelesen, dass skitour wie Langlauf zu werten ist.
Bei Schneeschuh scheiden sich glaube ich ( Glauben heißt nix wissen) scheiden sich die Geister. Ich tendiere ( wie viele) zu wandern also alternative Sportarten.


----------



## ann_cooper (16. November 2012)

Hallo,

im "Moyo wa Simba"-Team haben wir noch 2 Plätze frei. Moyo wa Simba ist suaheli und bedeutet "das Herz des Löwen".  

WP-Start war am 05.11., Trainingseinheiten können noch nachgetragen werden und bis zum 19.11. kann man sich noch anmelden.


----------

